# East West Opus Hollywood Strings stops loading samples after a while



## EFlexMusic (May 28, 2022)

When trying to use the Opus software in FL Studio, it works just fine and loads samples and everything, then after a while of it being open and I try to replace the instrument with something else, it doesn't load the samples. It only loads the UI for the instrument and everything is clickable just doesn't load the samples to be able to be played. It says 0B loaded in the RAM for the instrument. Has anyone else had this problem? And if so, is there a way to fix it?

I've tried reinstalling and also just trying to open a new instance of Opus and it still does the same thing. I've tried purging then reloading, and still doesn't work. The only way I get it to work is if I close the whole DAW session then load them in again. And again, it works for a while then doesn't load samples for any new instruments I want to replace the current instrument with.


----------



## Question-Guy (Jun 2, 2022)

Did you contact EW support? 
Did you have preload enabled, so that it will load the instrument into the ram instead of streaming from disk?


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 3, 2022)

Does it work in another DAW? It might be worth just downloading and installing Reaper as you can fire it up and just wait for the nag screen to go in order to test DAW-plugin interactions as I suspect this is one of those “weird sh*t happens in FLstudio moments” and I doubt EW tested Opus much if at all in FLstudio.


----------



## hehe2 (Oct 19, 2022)

Hi,

Well, for me that's the automatic download of "missing samples" in OPUS that is not working in FL Studio (for I don't know what reason, I'm pretty sure it used to work...).

So now, when I'm loading an instrument that I've not yet used (from their new Opus edition version, because I owned the former libs prior to the Opus release), it won't load in FL because it can't download it.

So what I do, is open the Opus standalone version (luckily it's working even with FL still running in the background) and load the instrument, load all articulations (so that it will download them all for once), load all mic positions (same idea) then I can reload the given instrument in FL Studio and it will work.

I find it really cumbersome, I wish all the samples would have been downloaded automatically at once using the EasWest installation center program...

I will probably get in touch with both the FL Studio support and EW's one.

I'll keep you posted.

Regards,

RotoGluOn


----------



## Xabierus Music (Oct 31, 2022)

Cubase user here, this happens to me too, with several patches of different sections (woodwinds, strings, brass etc) its really anoying, i will try your solution RotoGluOn, it looks promising


----------



## Underscore (Nov 28, 2022)

Same exact thing happens to me on Cakewalk. Came here after my previous solutions didn't work for once (reload all instruments + boot up Opus standalone and load the instrument through there).
It seems to be a relatively recent problem, so I guess there isn't a real solution/fix quite yet.


----------



## Orchestrata (Dec 6, 2022)

Same issue in Reaper, it's maddening. I was just starting to get along with Opus, too, but now it's happened to two cues in the space of a week. Luckily I have redundant backups.


----------

